# Do you usually match your bra and panties



## Ronni (Sep 18, 2008)

in color and style? i.e. lace with lace, cotton with cotton, etc. Ronni


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope....


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't...I just wear whatever I grab out of the drawer lol I actually don't think I even own a set that matches haha


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol Chelsey, same here


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 18, 2008)

99% of the time, nope. If i know someone is going to see me in my undies, then yes lol


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 18, 2008)

only if im after shower and want to supries my bf


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont own ANY undies that match up to my bras. Unless black and black counts!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 18, 2008)

Only if I'm trying to impress a male of the species... otherwise, generally whatever I grab out of the drawer, on occasion if I wanna feel sexy I'll wear a set just for myself.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 19, 2008)

no


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 19, 2008)

yes, I do. They either match each other (colour or colour/style) or they match the outer clothing. If I'm lazy I won't be bothered but like, 85% of the time I'm matching


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Not usually. Sometimes I do, though. lol. I guess it just depends on how I'm feeling when I get dressed and what clothes I'm wearing. lol!


----------



## Darla (Sep 19, 2008)

a lady doesn't share such information! hahaha


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Sep 19, 2008)

It depends. If my boyfriend is going to see me minus my outer clothing then I try to match. Otherwise it's just grab'n'wear for me.


----------



## love heals (Sep 19, 2008)

No, I'm too lazy. I just grap what is there.


----------



## fawp (Sep 19, 2008)

On a day-to-day basis...no.

However, most of my bras are black or pink so by chance a lot of undies match because they have one of both of the same colors.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 19, 2008)

depends on how i feel that day.

ive worn bustiers to school before (big mistake the last time i did it since i forgot i was going to be out planting plants for like 2 hours).

usually though if i do its by color, so they may not match but they go together (like black and pink, or whatever).


----------



## Sleeptime (Sep 19, 2008)

I try to buy underwear only in black, so it always matches


----------



## Roxie (Sep 19, 2008)

I do. I actually feel stupid when I don't... which is crazy cuz I'm into that whole virgin till marriage thing.



I should not be worried about matching at all!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to from time to time now is really rare that I do...lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif a lady doesn't share such information! hahaha Oops! lol!


----------



## GillT (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 19, 2008)

Not everyday... and sometimes by sheer luck... I just grab and go


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 19, 2008)

Once in a great while. But mostly no!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never do. Now if someones getting lucky then that would be a different story lol Ditto!!


----------



## Dreama (Sep 19, 2008)

No, I don't match mine.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Sep 20, 2008)

Almost always I match mine.


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm an underwear addict, along with makeup its the thing i cant stop buying. I love buying underwear as sets and very rarely won't buy a bra unless it has matching knickers/thong, i certainly won't wear mismatched underwear and normally match it to my clothes too


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I just always figured that was something you should do.


----------



## Karren (Sep 25, 2008)

Well Jenny!! Its a law and its in the crossdressers rule book if I remember right!!! Lol. Where have you been, girlfriend?


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been here and there. I just haven't had the time to post. I missed everybody though so I thought I'd check in and before I knew it I was posting lol.


----------



## Karren (Sep 25, 2008)

Your hooked!! Again!! lol Welcome back!!!


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very rarely unless I happen to buy a matching set, or for a special occasion


----------



## CharleneT (Sep 26, 2008)

rarely...


----------



## MissManda (Sep 26, 2008)

Only if I know someone is going to be looking at it!


----------



## Jesse69 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, I match all the time when buying and wearing. Never buy bras unless there is a matching panty.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 9, 2008)

No...I'm married lol


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Oct 12, 2008)

Never. My Underwear consists of old bras and cheap undies. I honestly do love lingerie - but mainly on other women. Im an australian size 14 and i tend to get very self conscious. I would love to wear it if i could get into shape. I am pretty sure if i wore it, it would be only for my sake (which i guess is reason enough) as my boyfriend tends to do things in a one stroke motion and never ends up seeing em haha.


----------

